
Upvote – multi-platform binary whitelisting solution - mistat
https://github.com/google/upvote
======
minimaxir
Note: the project is _called_ Upvote (and it's by Google) and the OP is not
trying to vote manipulate.

~~~
gus_massa
A better title is "Project Upvote – multi-platform binary whitelisting
solution"

~~~
mistat
Point taken, thanks both of you

